# Full-on attack mode, scary stuff



## NotAnOwner (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi all. I'm posting here because perhaps with your experience with this breed you can help out with a pretty severe situation that occured earlier today.

My mother is an owner of a female maltese. She is about a year and a half old now, and she's had her since she was a puppy. The dog itself is not so much what you would call well-trained - she understands the basics like sit, lay down, and surprisingly enough "go to crate." But when it comes down to the things that matter, like not crapping on the floor, or stop play biting, she doesn't listen, at least, not all the time. The dog clearly believes she's an alpha, which may at least explain why the following did happen.

Earlier this afternoon, I was at my mother's house where she had purchased some sort of edible bone for the dog. She called me over and to my surprise the dog was acting hostile without anyone even going near her. She would show you teeth (viciously) and give you a growl that was an indicator that she wanted you to go away. This was strange because in the past, this dog had no problem if I were to come over and even take whatever she was playing with away from her. It seems lately (from what I've been told) that the dog is getting more territorial and is reacting poorly (aggressively) when a human intervenes and informs her of her wrongdoing, especially when it comes to things she can eat (which she tries to literally eat everything, good or bad).

Naturally, my mother didn't quite know how to react, as she was more heartbroken than anything else, and me, well let's just say I'm not going to tolerate this kind of hostility from a 7 pound little nothing. So, while attempting to take the bone away she aggressively tried to bite me, in which I responded by placing the dog in the submissive position. For about 5 minutes, this dog was giving me nothing bite attempts and extremely vicious growling, to the point where even I got a little nervous (I've never quite seen a dog in full-on attack mode before). I kept her there until she eventually submit, and when I finally released her, she went about like nothing was even wrong, licking everybody and not so much as showing even a remote sign of fear from me, despite my consistent screaming at her throughout the process. All in all, it was a very unpleasant situation that may have even more drastic consequences.

Now my mother is considering sending the dog to some sort of "treatment and training facility" out of home. I'm not so certain that I'm fond of that idea, because who really knows what takes place there. And even with that, this dog is almost 2 years old now, so who knows if any training can even rectify this. According to my mother she has seen something similiar from her like this in the recent past, but nothing to this level of extreme. Quite frankly, I don't really know what the proper course of action is here, so I figured I would ask those who are not only dog owners yourself, but familiar with the breed.

I would appreciate any insight anyone may have regarding this problem. Thanks!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

HI and welcome to the SM forum.
Sounds like this little baby needs some help! You can get a dog trainer to come into your house. We did that several times with great success. An hour at a time.
Your Mom needs to start acting like the Alpha and a trainer would help with that also.
I, personally, couldn't send my babies out to a "camp". I do believe that being in your house where the trouble is would be the best place to "fix" it.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Marsha


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If by putting her in a submissive position you mean the "alpha roll", you just learned firsthand why most trainers don't use that training technique anymore. It can easily make a dog more aggressive which is what happened with your mother's dog.

Where did this dog come from? Has your mother spoken to the breeder? A reliable breeder may be able to help. I'm going to guess that this dog is from a byb or pet shop/puppy mill, though, based on her behavior. Poorly bred dogs can have aggressive, very non-Maltese behavior. Mill dogs often start showing signs of aggression when they reach maturity around a year old or so by challenging their owners, growling and biting while protecting a toy, food, etc.

Your mother needs to consult an animal behaviorist asap. Sendng her to doggie camp won't train your mother (and you) how to handle her behavior IMO.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Screaming at a dog while in the "submissive" position accomplishes nothing . A dog will see this as attention (something all dogs want) for a behavior that you are trying stop. So you were actually reinforcing the snarl and growl behavior.

A method that usually works is to say no in a firm, non-yelling, low tone voice, one time. Then remove the treat and walk away. Give the treat back once they have displayed appropriate behavior. I usually wait about 30 sec., have them sit, then give them the treat back. Repeat as needed. This should be done as needed, several times within a 5 minute session.

This establishes you or your mother as the alpha and it reinforces the behavior you want. Dogs respond quickly to positive reinforcement . They can become aggressive if they are trained with other methods.

Your mother needs to go to obedience classes with her Malt. Training is more about teaching the owner than it is about training the dog.


Carla & Shotzi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First, it would help for you to understand why the dog is doing these behaviors. 
The dog has found that she receives no guidance, so she is taking matters (controlling situations) into her own "paws". For example, growling when she has a possession keeps you away from it. She play bites because it is normal dog behavior and she has never been taught otherwise. She goes to the bathroom where she wants because it is normal dog behavior (and self-rewarding), and has never been taught otherwise. 

In order to get the dog to not do undesirable behaviors, you have to offer them an alternative. Simply correcting them (telling them a behavior is wrong), is not going to go far to modifying the behavior. Think about this. If I wanted you to get me something out of a pile of items, but only told you when you were wrong, wouldn't you simply get frustrated and probably forget the whole thing? But if I gave you guidance and rewarded you for finding the right thing, you'd probably help me out again. I'm not throwing out corrections. BUT, only if they are done right. That means: 
1. The correction is immediate to the behavior
2. The correction is harsh enough to have an effect
3. The correction is immediately followed by an opportunity to do the desired behavior and be rewarded for it
If you can't do all 3, don't waste your energy correcting the dog. 

So, what to do...
I think the action that would be most benefitial would be for your mother to see a veterinary behaviorist or a trainer who is very well versed in behavior cases with dogs of all varieties. If you aren't comfortable evaluating trainers, go with the veterinary behaviorist - a vet boarded in behavioral studies. 
Because we can't actually see the dog and your mother interacting over the internet, any suggestions we make are general. More often than not, people do a lot of subtle things that aggravate a situation. Also, dogs tend to let off very small early warning signs that we can't see without directing observing the dog. Sending the dog away from home for training is probably not the best for this situation. The biggest issue here is how your mom and the dog interact - and that won't change with the dog away from home. 
I'll offer some suggestions regardless...
1. NILIF - Nothing in Life is Free/Boot Camp. This is a relationship building exercise of changing the dog's daily life to have them look to you for guidance instead of doing things themselves. It means just what it says - every privelege has to be earned from you. That means meals are hand fed in exchange for behaviors (sit, down, etc.). Doors get opened in exchange for behaviors. Attention (petting, lap time, etc.) is earned. Toys are earned (they are not left down for the dog to initiate play as desired). No bed or couch priveleges. No freedom in the house - leash the dog to you or be sure they are actively following you or crated. 
2. A Schedule. It is not unusual for some of this behavior to stem from anxiety. A schedule will not only help with the housetraining issues, but will give the dog something to depend on and not worry about what will happen next. Crate time, meal time, play time, walk time, training time, etc. should all be scheduled. If you need to make a check sheet, make one! Consistency will go a long way to change behavior.
3. Get in a positive obedience class. Training is a great way to improve your relationship with your dog. A clicker-based class often offers some basic on learning theory and would be a great way to go. You want a trainer who uses positive, motivational methods and also realizes that each dog is an individual to train and things may need to be modified. Talk to the trainer and watch a class they teach to "interview" them. Some trainers will ask that problem dogs have a private consult before joining a class - that's a great idea. 
4. For the resource guarding: play the trading game. Trade toys, chews, etc. for extra yummy treats so the dog gets use to you touching/taking what they have and something even better coming along. Don't go right for taking a high value chew. Start with things that won't be a big deal and work your way up. Hand feeding meals is also a good way to get dogs use to you handling food items that they may be possessive of. Prevent situations like the one you spoke of. Don't give chews/treats that are likely to set off a situation until you've worked with the dog to the point you know you can take it. 
5. If the dog is mouthy, yelp loudly when it is too hard. Stand up and turn your back to the dog (or even better, leave the room and ignore the dog). Inappropriate mouthing makes the game stop. 
6. Don't be afraid to use a time out. It sounds like she is use to being crated. If you or your mom are frustrated with her, take a break! You won't make any progress at that point. Happily ask her to crate up and give yourself and her a rest. If she gets too worked up to focus, give her a break in her crate. Don't be afraid to step back. It isn't giving up. It is making a decision to only work with the dog when you can make a difference and not resort to things like inappropriate corrections which won't help the situation. 

Good luck! Please do encourage her to see someone in person. The internet can be a great source, but I do not think it will do your mom or her dog justice.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah, I think your mom needs to attend whatever classes or see a behaviorist WITH the dog. I've found that a lot of "old school" people believe that you "send the dog off". Kind of like how some old schoolers also believed in swatting the dog with a newspaper to discipline it. 

As far as you holding the dog down and screaming at it at the same time--you probably scared the daylights ouf of it and your behavior only caused its negative behavior to escalate. You may have heard of the Dog Whisperer--Ceasar Milan--he only does the alpha roll/hold in very, very extreme cases and he is very clear on the human being in complete, calm, state of mind and in control during.

I'm sorry for the out of hand situation you were in and I'm glad no one got hurt. It's never too late to rehabilitate a dog--please seek out the correct sources for your mom...


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I would contact Bark Busters and have them come to your mom's house and train the dog and your mom. Most people only need one or two sessions. It is worth every penny.

I don't agree with the alpha roll, and find it is usually done wrong and for the wrong the reasons. All it's doing is teaching the dog to fear you- no respect you. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I would contact Bark Busters and have them come to your mom's house and train the dog and your mom. Most people only need one or two sessions. It is worth every penny.
> 
> I don't agree with the alpha roll, and find it is usually done wrong and for the wrong the reasons. All it's doing is teaching the dog to fear you- no respect you.
> 
> Good luck.[/B]


 

I agree - I just had my second visit with Bark Busters and it has made SUCH a difference. People who see Bonnie on a regular basis have commented on how much better she is as far as barking. I couldn't say enough good about them. Well worth it, but it is an interaction between parent and dog - not something your mom could 'farm out' to someone else. She needs to be the one giving the commands and behaviors.

Good luck - I really hope it works out.


----------



## Snowflake's mom (May 18, 2007)

> I would contact Bark Busters and have them come to your mom's house and train the dog and your mom. Most people only need one or two sessions. It is worth every penny.
> 
> I don't agree with the alpha roll, and find it is usually done wrong and for the wrong the reasons. All it's doing is teaching the dog to fear you- no respect you.
> 
> Good luck.[/B]


Can anyone tell me about their experience with BarkBusters? I'm especially looking for someone who can comment on how it's worked out a few months after the training.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I agree - I just had my second visit with Bark Busters and it has made SUCH a difference. People who see Bonnie on a regular basis have commented on how much better she is as far as barking. I couldn't say enough good about them. Well worth it, but it is an interaction between parent and dog - not something your mom could 'farm out' to someone else. She needs to be the one giving the commands and behaviors.
> 
> Good luck - I really hope it works out.[/B]




If you dont mind my asking, how much do they charge? Or does it depend on the trainer?? I was wanting to put Mia in Puppy Classes at PetSmart, but after looking at Bark Busters, I think I like the idea of training Mia in the environment she breaks the rules in...She is not a bad dog, but I want a trainer for her nipping, and barking...She has also started whining for attention...


----------



## Snowflake's mom (May 18, 2007)

I used PetSmart training and found it to be a waste of money. There were 8 dogs in the class - all but one much larger than mine. The trainer was helpless to get the dogs to stop barking. They'd eat up 30 minutes of the hour class before they settled down so we could hear the instructor. The instructor was a young girl about college age. I got the impression that this was some kind of part time job where she read a book, took a test, and magically, she's a "certified" dog trainer. She had no idea how to handle the real issues we were encountering with our dogs. I signed up for 8 classes and stopped going after the 5th. It wasn't worth my time. I've heard of other people having a great experience at PetSmart, so maybe I was just unlucky in getting this particular trainer.


----------

